# Learn Japanese with Free MMO Game Crystallize



## shakirmoledina (Jun 30, 2016)

Crystallize is an immersive Japanese language learning game. Collect words in context, use those words to chat with NPCs and build your new life in Japan.

You can collect anything that anyone says. You'll need to search for the words that will allow you to complete important tasks like getting a job and making new friends.

You can learn Japanese through questing. Successfully completing quests will grant you money and new items. However, be careful! Taking on quests that are too difficult will cause you to lose all your confidence and return home.

Language learning can be tough, *but you don't need to do it alone*! In Crystallize, you share your language learning environment with other new language learners. You can help each other by sharing words or advice.

Crystallize Online


----------



## Tigran (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll look into this. Thanks.


----------

